# Family friendly areas



## fonaray (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi all

Can anyone tell me where the best areas are to stay in HK if you have a young family? My wife and I have a 1 year old at the moment and may have another in future. 

I'm hoping to move to HK shortly on a salary of around $50k HKD per month which I'm led to believe should be ok for us to live on. 

Thanks 

F


----------



## PPashley (Sep 9, 2013)

Stanley is a nice area. 

Remember to allow for income tax which you generally need to settle yourself. 

You should look online to see if there are properties in your price budget. Accommodation in Hong Kong is very expensive so you should research thoroughly to get an idea. 

Unsure where you are moving from but expect to pay double to triple UK prices to help you gauge. 

Good luck.


----------



## fonaray (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks PPashley - I'll check it out...

I've heard accomodation is by far the biggest expense, that's why I'm keen to understand where the nice areas are for young families and whether it's worth moving from the UK for a salary of $50k HKD each month. 

Thanks again

F


----------



## Robin Vinz Salvador (Oct 11, 2013)

Well, I guess it depends mostly in your lifestyle. I think with your situation, you could look for a place not so far from your work so you could cut time and be with your family since you guys have a young child, soon to be children.

Well, 50K HKD is not bad. Go for it!


----------



## dive90 (Oct 14, 2013)

Stanley is really nice, lots of people from all over the world. But don't expect to find the "real" Hong Kong there.


----------



## fonaray (Sep 25, 2013)

dive90 said:


> Stanley is really nice, lots of people from all over the world. But don't expect to find the "real" Hong Kong there.


Stanley looks expensive for my budget!

What are the chances of finding a 2 or 3 bedroom apartment there for around $25k HKD per month? It seems unlikely... 

Can anyone suggest anywhere else that might be more in keeping with what I can afford ($50k HKD per month as a gross salary)?

Thanks!

F


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Maybe it would be better if you said what your budget is for accommodation. It might be easier to point you in the right direction. gohome.com.hk is a good place to start. They have details rents, floor space and photographs


----------



## fonaray (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi Siobhan

Thanks. I've checked gohome.com.hk - that's partly what has led me to believe that Stanley is an expensive place to stay. 

In terms of my budget I'll be earning around $50k HKD each month. If I allocate 50% of my earnings to rent then that would mean I would be looking for a place costing $25k HKD each month at most. I need to have enough left over to support myself and my family and it seems I'd be able to eat, pay bills and get around with the remaining $25k HKD. I'll also need to look at schooling in a few years for my son. 

Does that sound sensible or should I be budgeting more for accomodation? I'd ideally like a 3 bedroom apartment in a family friendly area as close to HK Island as possible.

Thanks again for your reply!

Mike


----------



## dvdlin (Jun 14, 2011)

If you are looking for a budget place to stay within hk island, try chai wan and heng fa chuen. I believe you should be able to find one within your budget. I stay at heng fa chuen before and it's a good place for family. Good luck. Cheers, David


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

try looking at TROVIT.com/hk


----------



## fonaray (Sep 25, 2013)

David/Siobhan

Many thanks - I'll check out those places asap.

F


----------



## mamamaven (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Fonaray
I'm not sure if you're still considering moving to HK, but I'd say you'd be struggling on a salary like that.

As a school admissions consultant, I'd suggest that IF you are moving on that salary that the company will give you a school fee allowance on top. Although your child is only 1, preschools run at about HKD4,000-9,500/month. Of course, it's not necessary to send them to preschool and you don't say how long you might stay but primary school also isn't too far away.

If you'd like specific advice, do get in touch with us at top schools dot hk.

All the best!


----------



## fonaray (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks Mamamaven. I'll check out the website later. 

My job offer has just come through and my salary will be 60k per month. I realise schools are very expensive but we're still a few years away from that and my wife will hopefully find a job once we get settled in. She's an accountant so hopefully there will be options open for her once she starts looking.

If we spend 20-25k per month on accommodation (we're thinking Park Island or Discovery Bay would be good potions for us) then I think we should have enough left over to live comfortably.

If we have another child and my wife doesn't work then we may have to reassess once my son starts school but for now we're looking at it as too good an opportunity to turn down.

F





mamamaven said:


> Hi Fonaray
> I'm not sure if you're still considering moving to HK, but I'd say you'd be struggling on a salary like that.
> 
> As a school admissions consultant, I'd suggest that IF you are moving on that salary that the company will give you a school fee allowance on top. Although your child is only 1, preschools run at about HKD4,000-9,500/month. Of course, it's not necessary to send them to preschool and you don't say how long you might stay but primary school also isn't too far away.
> ...


----------

